# Windows 7 to replace Vista



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you didn't see it on the news today, Microsoft has officially announced the development of a new Windows product -- "Windows 7".

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27420733/

Evidently Microsoft's commitment to Vista isn't what they have been telling us it is. They are supposed to start field testing Windows 7 next year.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

The came up a little short of calling Vista junk, like they should have.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lharvey said:


> The came up a little short of calling Vista junk, like they should have.


I think the word they used was "frustrating".

At any rate, I can easily hold-off for 2 more years by staying with XP.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Windows 7 is really just Vista with a new UI (User INterface) There are very few changes in the underlying infrastructure. The changes to the UI are interesting, but this will mostly be Vista with whatever updates happen between now and the release of Windows 7.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gccrook said:


> Windows 7 is really just Vista with a new UI (User INterface) There are very few changes in the underlying infrastructure. The changes to the UI are interesting, but this will mostly be Vista with whatever updates happen between now and the release of Windows 7.


That's fine with me. Other than the fact that Vista (and XP, for that matter) is an ridiculously bloated environment, I don't have a problem with the underlying code. My problem is a user interface that seems to have been deliberately designed to be a PITA.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

keep in mind XP had ME before it and let us not forget BOB.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I saw that. They said one of the advantages will be quicker start ups and shut downs. 

I think Microsoft views Vista in the same light as the Microsoft ME fiasco. For one thing, they rushed it so fast to get it on the market it suffered the consequences, IMHO.

As interesting as it sounds, I'm also sticking with XP for at least the next 2 years. Personally, I think XP was a slam-dunk and I've been kind of annoyed Microsoft is so determined to put it out to pasture.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

M-soft makes money by selling operating systems. XP is just too good and accepted for them to make any more money on it. I will stick with XP until I am forced to change.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

You're all over-looking the key thing; since windows vista, MS has been basing the GUI of it's windows OSes on KDE. compare windows vista's GUI with the version of KDE included on Kubuntu 7.04. Almost Identical! And I'm surprised that you've taken so long to hear so few details about win7. From all that I heard a while back, MS is still looking to KDE for ideas since win 7 is supposed to look like KDE 4.1 (included in Kubuntu 8.04).:nono:
I will kick MS tot the curb, as soon as I can get my ISP to let me mod their connection software to run on LINUX. I'm too lazy to make it from scratch myself. Or maybe I won't need to... I gotta try something real quick.


----------

